# SHARK FISHING



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

i am wanting to catch a shark what bait, time a day, what size hook. i am going july 25


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

If you can catcha live stingray that should work. There where tons of them at navel liveoaks, as for the hooks go to hot spotsand they have leaders for sharks big and small.


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

i would like to catch a stingray what to fish with to catch them


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

if you have a big castnet that will work or some fresh dead shrimp


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

wonder is they will be there on july 25 iswhen im going to be there iam 13 and i have always wanted to catch a saltwater fish because i have never really been saltwater fishing


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Walk around and gig em. Good shark bait


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

the rays? i heard they are good shark bait


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

If youre just wanting to catch a shark(4 - 6 ft)but not a monster(8-10) use big mullet or bluefish/mackeral...you can buy the mullet frozen at most places....7/0 to 10/0 will do on hook size....just make sure the hook is poking out of the bait so you can set the hook.


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

ok ill try that thanks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *saltfisher1 (6/20/2009)*If youre just wanting to catch a shark(4 - 6 ft)but not a monster(8-10) use big mullet or bluefish/mackeral...you can buy the mullet frozen at most places....7/0 to 10/0 will do on hook size....just make sure the hook is poking out of the bait so you can set the hook.


the best times that i have had were right at dusk dark to a few hours after. make sure your leader ( steel ) is longer than the fish you plan on catching. if you hook a spinner, he will jump and cut you off. wade out as far as you can and chunk your bait as far as you can. this should catch you some kind of shark. make sure you know the limits and such if you plan on keeping some. dont want to see anyone get a ticket. most sharks you should catch though, you will be legal to keep.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I was fishing alone at Perdido pass a few years back and had 8 hookups between 12 midnight and 4 AM....All were too big to even turn there heads...All were sharks that breeched the water,,,I wasnt ready for that size shark at all...I figure 6 footers....I caught bluefish at 5 to 8 pm the previous day and put them on ice until midnight....I upgraded some gear and tackle since then and just cant get a bite like that...I've only caught a few 3 and 4 footers since and one 5 footer.


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks ill fish at that time and where could i catch the bluefish


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

what do u use to catch a big shark


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *lilpossum (6/21/2009)*thanks ill fish at that time and where could i catch the bluefish


Blues are everywhere...I catch most of my bluefish around the jetties of Perdido Pass...On ocassion I'll catch a few on the beaches to the west of the pass just before or just after dark.


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

i thought around the jetties what can i catch them on (sand fleas?)


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *lilpossum (6/21/2009)*i thought around the jetties what can i catch them on (sand fleas?)




anything speck rigs, spoons, gotcha plugs, cutbait. you name it they eat it. i would use artificial though.


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks ill try that


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

what size spoons for bluefish


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

they will eat them all. i myself favor the mid sized crocodile spoons. sorry, i dont know the ounce but any will work. they are mean fish and will hit dang near anything shiny.


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks i seen somewhere to use 1 ounce spoons


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *lilpossum (6/21/2009)*i thought around the jetties what can i catch them on (sand fleas?)


1 oz to 2 oz spoons..just according to your gear...Gotcha plugs....mirro-lures.

Cut mullet...pinfish.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *countryjwh (6/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *lilpossum (6/21/2009)*i thought around the jetties what can i catch them on (sand fleas?)
> ...


I'd like to add.

DO NOT PICK THEM UP LIKE A BASS...DONT LIP THEM!!!!!

RAZOR SHARP TEETH.


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks that really helped me because im a bass fisher


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Here are are few lures that might work out for you on catching blues for bait.

Spoons and gotcha plugs










Mirro-lures










Grubs










Spooks for top water


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

im going to bass pro shops in spanish fort when i get down there so i will get a couple things for bluefish


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

i am also goin to fish the jetties what will they be biting the end of july


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Those lures will help catch a few fish...Might want to try some live and cut pinfish....Its hard to say what might be out there on any particular day....Take a little bit of artificial and a little bit of dead bait...You might want to catch a few baitfish while your out there andfish them live.


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

ill get some shrimp i know something will bite that


----------

